# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Шифрограммы

## Mr_Vinni

*Ну что бы прекратить тупо флудить,хочу предложить довольно интересную игру(если подойти с фантазией,конечно)
Правила просты.
Ловите мысль.
*
*ОТАКУ

Отважный 
Тигр
Атаковал
Красного
Утконоса

УТКОНОСА

Угнетенный
Тиран
Капитально
Отгребает
Ногой
От
Синеглазого
Арахнида...*
*
Поехали!*
слово: БАЙНЕТСЗ

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Белич
Артур
Йода
Напьется
Если
Тема
Сексом 
Займется

----------

